# Some of my Colognes



## botlenut (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought I would share a few pictures with everybody of one of my collecting interests Which is Early Open Pontil Cologne Bottles. For the last 4-5 years I have been slowly building my Collection mostly at Bottle shows I attend all over the East. I am by no means an authority on them, but I would be happy to share anything I know with others. I have only put mint examples in my collection, and am finding they came in a number of styles and types. Some American, and some French. I think they are all cool. I also collect Small Colored Figural Bottles, and Colored Half Pint Mineral Waters. Oh, and my wife likes colored Violin Bottles, which I enjoy hunting down for her. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's some more


----------



## botlenut (Mar 9, 2008)

And one more....


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, tons of nice folks here.  Which is your favorite of the ones you posted?   Whats the age on em?  Niuce pics by the way.
 Madpaddla


----------



## botlenut (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Madpaddla, Most date to the 1830-1850 period, at least the American ones. Some that are French were made a little later. The first picture I would have to call my favorites. They are known as an Urn style, And most have a few changing patterns in them with charactoristics of Blown three mold type glass. The one on the right end is cool, its has a Cherubs face embossed in both sides. the one on the left is somewhat like an acorn, with different floral patterns all the way around. The ver tall skinny one is also a favorite. I just got that at Baltimore last weekend, and it has a different emblem on 3 of 4 sides at the bottom, then soldiers with guns, and a few pushing cannons wrapping around it diagonally up the length of it. It is really something. Its not pictured in The McKearin Wilson Book, which is the only Referance Source I have on them, And I had never seen anything like it. Thanks for you kind words on the pics.


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 9, 2008)

Let me introduce you guys and gals to my friend and digging partner along with Tod (colored pharmacies on website/Baltimore),mark has alot of knowledge in varied areas of bottles.About time you signed on Rick


----------



## botlenut (Mar 9, 2008)

I know, I know. I've been lurking in the shadows for long enough. Looking forward to doing more on here, now that I know how. I've been learning a new camera, as well as a new computer. Lets dig soon Rick.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Meech, Well you wont have to worry about bidding against me on E-Bay, as I dont buy much on there. I do sell on there somewhat regularly depending what I come up with in my travels. I like to buy at shows where I can be my own judge on condition, and haggle a little bit for a better deal. I see some in your picture that I have yet to obtain as well. I think their a great catigory to collect for a # of reasons. I do have about another dozen or so in my collection. If I ever come up with duplicates, I will send you a message  and offer them to you. Would appreciate the same. Have you ever seen the standing Elephant with the neck coming off his back? or the one of the sitting Buddha?  I really want one with the embossed Lion, hopefully in Milkglass. I have a damaged  sun colored Amithyst one, but its not pontiled


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not sure why the photo here is so small, but this was on ebay recently. It must be the king of pontiled perfumes, 10 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are my perfumes. All pontiled, except for the violin-shaped one and the sunburst. The sunburst I think may be English and later.


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats a nice display Brian, I think I have several I dug years ago, but I do not think any of them were all that great. I think they are in a large box of bottles , mostly being medicines and so forth that I put up in the attic years ago. Need to get them down and see just what I put up there for sure ! I have not looked at them since I put them up there. I remember there being a lot of Cincinnati medicines mostly.


----------



## botlenut (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for checking out my post, and sharing your pics. of your Cologne - Perfume groupings. I enjoyed seeing them. I have many more to get yet, but thats what keeps it exciting. The art of the hunt. I am finding the Larger ones are harder to find, and likely for that reason they are costing the most. They are also sometimes difficult to find in Mint Condition. My tallest is the one in the second picture. Thats almost 10" tall. I just got that one in Baltimore. It made the long trip well worth it. I will try to put up another picture of my smaller ones soon. Thanks again for checking in.


----------



## botlenut (May 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was taking some more group shots of my smaller Colognes to put up on my freinds Website, as he gave me some space to show off my Bottles. I decided to add these to the group shots  of my larger colognes I had posted some time back. Hope you enjoy the pics. I think they are an awesome catigory to collect for the diversity, of the molds, as well as how old most are. If you havent checked out ricksbottleroom.com yet, You should take some time to do so. My freind Rick has done an amazing job with it.


----------



## botlenut (May 4, 2008)

Sorry about the huge picture, I'm trying to reduce them in the Paint Program, but it doesnt seem to be coming out right. Lets see how this one comes out. If its still huge, I'll give up for now. Thanks for veiwing, Mark


----------



## botlenut (May 4, 2008)

Hey Steve, thanks for the tips on sizing. That worked for me. I appreciate it. Here's the last pic. of my colognes. Thanks for veiwing. Mark


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2008)

I tried to win a cologne similer to the one that is third one on  the right in the next to last set of pictures. The person said it was an indian with a spear standing in the door way[don't know bout that] Any way it sold for $117 and that does not include postage. THE bottle was pointiled. THE person was really nice to me considering I was constantly trying  to arrange some sort of deal to get the bottle with out having to trade my GRAND SONS! OH WELL I LOSE SOME AND THEN I LOSE SOME MORE ,BUT I KEEP ON TRUCKING![I AIN'T HEARD THAT PHRASE SINCE 1978 or so]


----------



## steveinlanc (Jun 1, 2008)

Flaschenjager, on your web page in the first photo there is a fiddle-shaped or waisted bottle at the very far left.  Do you know anything about it?

 I have that perfume as well, but in a green/aqua color, with a huge rough pontil, a "squishy" base and lots of seed bubbles and a few bigger ones.  I don't have a photo of it but I'll take a few tomorrow if it might have a decent value.


----------

